# Adria Twin LED lights - replacements



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

After having my second (replaced about 3 months ago) set of LED bulbs fail on the Twin, I'm thinking of giving up on the Adria supplied sub-standard bulbs. Don't suppose anyone else has been able to source a decent priced replacement G4 LED bulbs?

The places I've seen selling them on the web either look awful (bits of circuit board components showing etc) like this:









or are really expensive, like these that look like the ones I got already, but £24 each?!?









Thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Aten lighting supplied mine. Good quality either mail order or on ebay. I have only every seen them with circuit board behind but you never see this (G4 fitting) when fitted so I'm not worried


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*LED lights for van - warm white*

Hi b6x,

We bought some G4 leds from Ultraleds.co.uk. The quality is excellent and the service is very good too. I don't think they are the cheapest but I guess you get what you pay for. We've had them in the van for over 4 months and they are still fine.

Ultraleds.co.uk do a warm white version which we've been very impressed with. I don't really like the cold light that LEDs emit. The warm version makes the van seem so much cosier.

Hope you get sorted.

Stimpy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Dux, got mine from aten lighting and had no problems with them.

Excellent service, email Saul at [email protected] and he'll also give you a MHF discount :wink:

pete


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*LEDs*

What would you recommend for reading and do G4 replace the little Halogen bulbs that burn the top of my head ?

Steve


----------



## opensky (Feb 6, 2009)

Can you please tell which particular model of replacement LEDs you brought?
Aten do one with 6 LEDs, which is about the same diameter as the original Adria LED fitting, and also a 10 LED model which is a bit larger.
Does the 6 LED model give sufficient light?
Does the 10 LED model fit in the existing holder?

Thanks,

opensky


----------

